

SpaceX rocket glitch puts satellite in wrong orbit - hammock
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/09/us-space-spacex-idUSBRE8941GP20121009

======
Pwnguinz
Well shucks. That puts a minor damper in an otherwise fabulous show of great
redundancy engineering.

~~~
hga
Indeed, but the article is seriously lacking in that it was ISS safety rules
that prevented SpaceX from doing this secondary payload's normal orbital
insertion burn. Even if this risk wasn't fully appreciated by the customer,
the very fact that they were paying a reduced rate for a secondary payload was
because they'd only get a "best" vs. "maximum" effort to put their satellite
into its proper orbit.

